# Where can I find these plastic penguins on wheels toys? (with backstory)



## godzfire

I have a Keet named Neon whose cagemate Ice sadly died from fatty liver disease back in August, and I know it's affected him. It's been tearing me apart, because we had to take Ice in to get his beak trimmed every month or so due to the disease's overgrowth symptoms, and he died from a heart attack just as they were finishing one time, and Neon saw that. While he's still a little outgoing and mostly 'acts' normal, he's much more scared of any movement and just not as brave. It still pains me greatly and causes a lot of regret.

Since then, I've been trying all sorts of things to help him, and one thing is to get one of those plastic penguins on wheels. When I had a Keet as a kid, he absolutely loved the freestanding version.

It seems though that the wheel version doesn't exist anywhere in the US. Doing an eBay search (https://goo.gl/G2mRj9), the only results that come up are from the UK and EXTREMELY expensive. Heck there isn't even anything on Amazon!

I'm wondering if anyone knows a place to purchase these things were it's not an arm and a leg? I would LOVE to find this red wheeled version: ([nomedia="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LsuHi8D4r_U"]Bow Playing with the Toy Penguin - Jan 09 - YouTube[/nomedia])


----------



## FaeryBee

*Amazon has similar but it has pink wheels rather than red.

Penquin Wheeled Toy*


----------



## godzfire

Ehh date first listed only December 23 2018, a single review, and the company doesn't even have an Amazon page. Really dubious of that.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Site indicates the following:

4.5 out of 5 stars 85% positive in the last 12 months (2899 ratings)
We are based in Leicester, UK and have been a trusted Amazon seller for over 7 years. We supply over 100,000 products in 500 brands.

At Pertemba we are committed to ensuring our customers are 100% satisfied with our products and customer service.

Most orders ship in 2-3 days and delivery usually takes between 7-10 working days.​
It's less than $7.00 including shipping. 
Not much a risk if it's something you really want.*


----------



## Blingy

Hi there, last week I received some of these penguins from a UK friend. I don’t have any with red wheels but I do have some black and white penguins with pink wheels. I’d be happy to send you a couple if you think your boy would like them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## godzfire

We must be looking at the wrong link then or something, because this is what I see:











FaeryBee said:


> *Site indicates the following:
> 
> 4.5 out of 5 stars 85% positive in the last 12 months (2899 ratings)
> We are based in Leicester, UK and have been a trusted Amazon seller for over 7 years. We supply over 100,000 products in 500 brands.
> 
> At Pertemba we are committed to ensuring our customers are 100% satisfied with our products and customer service.
> 
> Most orders ship in 2-3 days and delivery usually takes between 7-10 working days.​
> It's less than $7.00 including shipping.
> Not much a risk if it's something you really want.*


----------



## tiggy96

the 85% positive rating is referring to the seller, not the specific item.


----------



## FaeryBee

*


tiggy96 said:



the 85% positive rating is referring to the seller, not the specific item. 

Click to expand...

Yes, I'm aware of that. The point was that the seller has an 85% positive rating and the item is fairly inexpensive to order. *


----------



## RavensGryf

Those are so cute. I used to love this toy for small birds. Be aware though, that it’s balanced with a weight inside that looks like lead. That was a long time ago when I saw it, but I’m sure they’re still made the same way. So only for very tiny beaks, and under supervision.


----------



## godzfire

I just discovered and nabbed the last one of these guys. We'll see what happens I guess: https://www.ebay.com/itm/133003478114


----------



## FaeryBee

*I would not recommend using the plastic budgie inside your bird's cage.
Budgies can easily become obsessed with toys that look similar to them leading to aggressive and territorial behavior. Some budgies will even regurgitate to the toy to the point they become malnourished.*


----------



## godzfire

FaeryBee said:


> *I would not recommend using the plastic budgie inside your bird's cage.
> Budgies can easily become obsessed with toys that look similar to them leading to aggressive and territorial behavior. Some budgies will even regurgitate to the toy to the point they become malnourished.*


I'm not going to use the one that's included, however he already has had this inside with him for many many months. It was basically the only thing that brought him back to life somewhat after his cagemate died:
https://www.amazon.com/Living-World-Life-Size-Singing-Parakeet/dp/B0002DH1P2/


----------



## RavensGryf

Just keep an eye on your budgie, and look for the behaviors mentioned above by FaeryBee. Just because they haven’t ever exhibited these behaviors and have been okay with the toy, keep in mind it can start happening.


----------

